# ceiling/wall slanting over kitchen cabinets



## fdf (Apr 5, 2011)

I wanted to attach a photo, but since the photo is saved in My Pictures on my computer I don't have a URL for it...so I just don't know how to post a photo here 

We live in an old house, so much of the walls/cielings are not plum/level. I want to reface and add hardware to my kitchen cabinets, but have put it off because i don't know how to fix the problem I have with the slant of my ceiling above the cabinets.
There is a 2" difference in height from ther top of the cabinets to the ceiling...on the left side the cabinets are 6" to the ceiling...by time you get to the right side, there is 8" from the top of the cabinets to the ceiling.

I wanted to add a crown moulding to the top of the cabinets, but with that 2" difference from left to right, not sure that's agood idea. I don't want that 2" difference to be even more obvious than it already is...

anyone have any ideas of how I can make that 2" difference seem to disappear...kinda fool the eye into thinking the cabinets are actually level with the ceiling...

I hope I explained this right and wish I could add a photo.

Thanks for any help I can get!!


----------



## TarheelTerp (Jan 6, 2009)

fdf said:


> I wanted to attach a photo, but since the photo is saved in My Pictures on my computer I don't have a URL for it...so I just don't know how to post a photo here


From the reply (or new thread) window there is a paper clip symbol on the tool bar. 
Click on that.



> We live in an old house, so much of the walls/cielings are not plum/level...
> There is a 2" difference in height from the top of the cabinets to the ceiling... on the left side the cabinets are 6" to the ceiling by time you get to the right side there is 8" from the top of the cabinets to the ceiling.
> 
> ...anyone have any ideas of how I can make that 2" difference *seem to disappear*...


With a little putty and a little paint... we can make it what it ain't.

This is more true than not and if you aren't up to really fixing the problem...
it might just do the trick


----------



## fdf (Apr 5, 2011)

Thank you for the info on how to attach photos.

Now folks can see what I'm talking about...and I would appreciate it if TarHeelTerp could detail the suggestion of putty & paint fixing this...
thanks!


----------



## CplDevilDog (Mar 18, 2009)

WOW! That's some good looking work!

Can we verify if it is the ceiling or the cabinets out of level? When you say crown, I assume you are just referring to decorative crown along the top (there's a word for this in Furniture Making, I just don't know it:wink, not something that extends to the ceiling?


----------



## CplDevilDog (Mar 18, 2009)

You could shotcrete it :laughing:


----------



## fdf (Apr 5, 2011)

CplDevilDog said:


> WOW! That's some good looking work!
> 
> Can we verify if it is the ceiling or the cabinets out of level? When you say crown, I assume you are just referring to decorative crown along the top (there's a word for this in Furniture Making, I just don't know it:wink, not something that extends to the ceiling?


 
Thank you. Yes, the cabinets are perfectly level. The house is slanting down towards the middle...towards the left of the stove you see in the photos...it's very obvious when you look at the cabinets above the stove, as I mentioned there is a 6" gap from the top of the cabinets to the ceiling on the left, increasing as you go towards the right to an 8" gap.

I need ideas as to how to fix this.


----------



## fdf (Apr 5, 2011)

CplDevilDog said:


> You could shotcrete it :laughing:


HUH???:huh:


----------



## TarheelTerp (Jan 6, 2009)

fdf said:


> ...and I would appreciate it if TarHeelTerp could detail the suggestion of putty & paint fixing this...


I never said anything about putty and paint fixing anything.
But an artistic sort could probably do something with shadow line and shades to (as you requested) "make that 2" difference *seem to* disappear"

A bulkhead of some sort should do (most of) it.
Really fixing it though will require really fixing the underlying problem.

hth


----------



## firehawkmph (Dec 12, 2009)

FD,
I think you could add a small crown to the top of the cabinets, something around 2-2 1/2". The ceiling will still be off but I think peoples eyes would be drawn to the crown and not the ceiling margin. It would certainly add a finishing detail to the top of the cabinets, and soften up that boxy look.
Mike Hawkins


----------

